# Super Dust Deputy owners, please advise: building a ducted DC system



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

I intend to build a ducted dust collection system, running the 2hp harbor freight DC motor atop a super dust deputy, with ducts leading to 4 "drops" where I can hook up whichever tool I happen to be using.

QUESTION: Oneida sells a Super DD with 4" ports, and one with a 5" inlet/6" outlet. (That second one also apparently comes with reducers to 4").

The 4" model is $50 more but comes with a collection can below it, the larger unit is cheaper but you have to attach your own can.

My question is, is there a significant advantage one way or the other using the larger model with reducers instead of just 4" all the way? The m

AND, for owners of the collection drum Oneida provides, if I hard-mount the motor and DD to the wall, will I be able to slide the drum out from under, or will I need to build in flexibility to lift the lid before removing the drum? 
Thanks all!


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

I used the 6in outlet size because the 5in inlet on the HF fit nicely inside using a 1/2in thick donut shaped spacer.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I have a Shop Fox DC (similar to HF) with a 5" inlet SDD using 26 gauge 5" piping throughout to maximize air flow. Great performance from it, IMO. I got the 5" Duct from a local wholesale HVAC company that sells to the public. I just reduce to 4" near the tool. I imagine there would be a decent performance advantage if you can keep it at 5" all the way until you get to the tool, but I'm not an expert.


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you both. Based on that, and some YouTube research, I'll go with the 5"/6" model. The main point to me was connecting to the inlet of the blower motor. The larger model is cheaper (you don't have to buy the can) and it fits easily on the HF blower intake, and fits readily available 5" duct, which will cause less pressure loss in the system.

For anyone in the future who runs across this, check out these two videos from DIYTyler, whose DC is very similar to what I plan. He has mounted the blower and cyclone (and cannister filter, which I won't use) to the wall, with trash can easily slid out from underneath for emptying:


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> Thank you both. Based on that, and some YouTube research, I ll go with the 5"/6" model. The main point to me was connecting to the inlet of the blower motor. The larger model is cheaper (you don t have to buy the can) and it fits easily on the HF blower intake, and fits readily available 5" duct, which will cause less pressure loss in the system.
> 
> For anyone in the future who runs across this, check out these two videos from DIYTyler, whose DC is very similar to what I plan. He has mounted the blower and cyclone (and cannister filter, which I won t use) to the wall, with trash can easily slid out from underneath for emptying:
> 
> ...


That's the exact MOD I did to mine. It's in my projects if you want to check out any details that you can't catch in DIYTyler's video or alternative ideas.


----------



## Bob5103 (Feb 13, 2016)

I used 5" ducting because the intake for the SDD is 5" I also replaced the HF impeller with a larger one from Rikon. (I highly recommend this mod, came close to doubling my CFMs.) I eliminated the filter by exhausting outside. Used a trash can for the chips it is easy to dump and I am happy with the results.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I re-did my system this year (HF 2 Hp) with a Super Dust Deputy and I'm very impressed with the results. I considered the impeller upgrade but it works so well in my smallish system that I see no need for the expense.
The only reason I'm chiming in is to mention a part I found that helps with the conversion. It is a Woodtek 6" universal mounting ring that costs under $10 and easily converts the HF 5" inlet to 6".
I mounted the blower directly to the 6" SDD outlet and the SDD directly to an MDF lid that covers the garbage can. The can has a gasket of pipe insulation (works great) and is lifted up against the lid with an air bag and then blocked.
That works well too especially since it doesn't need to be emptied too often.

Here's my system and the part.


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

Shipwright, that's a great tip. For $9 looks like it will simplify construction and maximize suction. I'll do it!


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

I made mine portable…..


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

> Shipwright, that s a great tip. For $9 looks like it will simplify construction and maximize suction. I ll do it!
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Yes, I looked at the "cut and paste" work arounds on YouTube for getting to 6" and almost did it before I found this piece. The screw holes don't line up but you can use the removed HF part as a pattern to drill new ones. You can see that on my photo.


----------

